# Marvel VS. DC - chi preferite?



## Milanforever26 (5 Aprile 2019)

Ormai è uno scontro quasi culturale..Marvel da una parte, DC dall'altra

Voi chi preferite (qui parlo per i film, non i fumetti)?
Vostro film di super eroi preferito?
Vostro super eroe preferito?
Villain preferito?


----------



## Capitan T (5 Aprile 2019)

In attesa di "Joker" (avete visto il trailer? c'è Joaquin Phoenix) che potrebbe farmi rivalutare completamente la DC (Spero capiscano che il format simil-Marvel nei film non ripaga) direi Marvel, anche se penso che abbiano avuto un leggero peggioramento tra il primo Iron Man (stupendo) fino al penultimo Avenger(decente). 
Ricapitolando: film preferito Iron Man 1, super eroe preferito nei film Doctor Strange (valutazione influenzata dall attore), Villan Thanos


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Aprile 2019)

Premesso che non vedo l'ora di vedere Avengers: endgame e che credo Marvel sia riuscita in 10 anni a creare qualcosa di unico legando tra loro 22 film debbo dire che, secondo me, non si sono mai avvicinati a certe vette cinematografiche della DC
Pertanto io dico così:

DC
Watchmen
Batman
Eh...questo è davvero durissimo..in genere però i Villain DC mi piacciono di più..anche se Thanos è tanta roba interpretato da Josh Brolin...


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> In attesa di "Joker" (avete visto il trailer? c'è Joaquin Phoenix) che potrebbe farmi rivalutare completamente la DC (Spero capiscano che il format simil-Marvel nei film non ripaga) direi Marvel, anche se penso che abbiano avuto un leggero peggioramento tra il primo Iron Man (stupendo) fino al penultimo Avenger(decente).
> Ricapitolando: film preferito Iron Man 1, super eroe preferito nei film Doctor Strange (valutazione influenzata dall attore), Villan Thanos



Per me la DC sbaglia a voler inseguire la Marvel sul piano degli incassi..se fai film "leggeri" per ragazzini è ovvio che incassi di più (vedi quella fetecchia di Aquaman) ma quello che stava facendo Snyder era di tutt'altro livello..io alla fine di Batman Vs. Superman ero gasatissimo per quello che si stava creando..e poi hanno buttato via tutto...

Il nuovo Jocker e Batman per fortuna sembra saranno film quasi d'autore..speriamo bene..


----------



## Capitan T (5 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Premesso che non vedo l'ora di vedere Avengers: endgame e che credo Marvel sia riuscita in 10 anni a creare qualcosa di unico legando tra loro 22 film debbo dire che, secondo me, non si sono mai avvicinati a certe vette cinematografiche della DC
> Pertanto io dico così:
> 
> DC
> ...



Ti giuro che ho inconsciamente escluso la trilogia di Batman (quella con Bale) dalla questione
Non sò il perchè, non la collego ai film di supereroi e di conseguenza non la collego a marvel e DC
Se considero anche la trilogia allora cambia tutto
Miglior Villan ovviamente Joker di Heath (bravissimo anche Hardy con Bane), miglior film Batman il cavaliere oscuro


----------



## Kaw (5 Aprile 2019)

Alla Marvel va dato il merito di aver creato un universo condiviso come mai nessuno prima, ma qui il merito è più di Feige. 
Il risultato finale del MCU è sicuramente più alto (e di gran lunga) rispetto alla frammentarietà dell'universo DC, che in un paio di film praticamente è già collassato. E' la colpa in questo caso è dei produttori, spinti solo dalla smania di replicare il successo Marvel, pensando che bastasse fare questi film per far uscire qualcosa di buono, fregandosene dei registi e di un progetto comune.
Personalmente preferisco i personaggi DC e le loro storie, ma applaudo a ciò che ha fatto Feige, pur restando che dei 21 film (ne ho visti 19) sono comunque pochi quelli che mi sono piaciuti veramente tanto.

Warner/DC sembra aver capito e aver intrapreso un'altra strada, anche se non credo che avremo un'universo DC esteso e coeso al cinema, e questo è un peccato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Aprile 2019)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Alla Marvel va dato il merito di aver creato un universo condiviso come mai nessuno prima, ma qui il merito è più di Feige.
> Il risultato finale del MCU è sicuramente più alto (e di gran lunga) rispetto alla frammentarietà dell'universo DC, che in un paio di film praticamente è già collassato. E' la colpa in questo caso è dei produttori, spinti solo dalla smania di replicare il successo Marvel, pensando che bastasse fare questi film per far uscire qualcosa di buono, fregandosene dei registi e di un progetto comune.
> Personalmente preferisco i personaggi DC e le loro storie, ma applaudo a ciò che ha fatto Feige, pur restando che dei 21 film (ne ho visti 19) sono comunque pochi quelli che mi sono piaciuti veramente tanto.
> 
> Warner/DC sembra aver capito e aver intrapreso un'altra strada, anche se non credo che avremo un'universo DC esteso e coeso al cinema, e questo è un peccato.



Secondo me il punto focale per il naufragio della Justice League è che appunto alla Warner avevano in mente di replicare la Marvel (soprattutto ingolositi dagli incassi) ma non hanno capito che quando tu hai Superman che è 200mila volte superiore a tutti gli altri metterli insieme diventa un'impresa..potevi farlo una volta quando i supereroi erano roba naif e nessuno si poneva certe questioni..ma oggi no..
Infatti Snyder l'aveva capito e stava incentrando tutto su una sorta di Superman equiparato ad una divinità nettamente staccato rispetto agli altri eroi "terreni"..però se entri in questo tema quasi "mistico" (superman che muore e risorge è palesemente un avvicinamento dell'eroe ad un Dio) inizi a fare film che non sono più "per tutti"..
I toni cupi di Man of Steel e Btaman Vs. Superman andavano in una direzione..poi hanno buttato via tutto per fare un film senza senso giustamente demolito da critica e fan..

Adesso vediamo..i progetti in stile Aquaman e Shazam vanno bene per i botteghini..ma io adesso aspetto Jocket e il nuovo Batman (si parla del 2020 o 2021) perché la DC a me piace per il modo in cui sanno esplorare l'intimità dei personaggi..in netto contrasto con la superficialità dei personaggi Marvel (non a casa Thanos risulta decisamente più interessante di tutti gli altri personaggi Marvel proprio per come hanno saputo dargli una personalità contrastata a differenza degli altri che spesso sono banali caricature, compreso Iron Man)


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Aprile 2019)

Senza dubbio come film la trilogia di Nolan è la mia preferita, seguita da CA:Winter Soldier e Infinity war. In generale però trovo i film targati DC davvero dimenticabili (per non dire spazzatura, a gusto personale). Villain dico Joker e aspetto tantissimo il suo prossimo film (velo pietoso a mio giudizio il Joker di Leto).
Come letture, anche se non richiesto, dico la DC: temi molto più maturi.


----------



## Zanc9 (5 Aprile 2019)

Bisognerebbe secondo me distinguere la cultura fumettistica classica dai cinecomix.

Per quanto riguarda la filmografia, escludendo la trilogia di Nolan, Marvel vince a mani basse. Molti film Dc usciti negli ultimi anni avevano qualcosa di imbarazzante, Suicide Squad, lo stesso batman vs superman, e pure man of steel. Salvabili wonderwoman e aquaman ma solo per essere buoni.

Invece quasi tutti i film Marvel (escludendo forse i primi thor) hanno un livello di effetti speciali, intrattenimento e metatrama con un equilibrio davvero ben riuscito. Alcuni puntano anche troppo al "prendersi poco sul serio" ma ci sta, sono film sui supereroi. A me sono piaciuti praticamente tutti. Ma il progetto generale è talmente ben studiato che DC non regge il confronto.

La trilogia di Nolan invece, capolavoro.

Per quanto riguarda la cultura generale, sono talmente legato a Batman da una parte e spider man dall'altra (non scordiamo la trilogia di raimi) che non saprei proprio scegliere. Sono cresciuto guardando le serie animate su bim bum bam 

Miglior villain magneto o dark moon (personaggio moolto secondario). Oppure Reed Richards della saga ultimate, semplicemente terrorizzante.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Aprile 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe secondo me distinguere la cultura fumettistica classica dai cinecomix.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la filmografia, escludendo la trilogia di Nolan, Marvel vince a mani basse. Molti film Dc usciti negli ultimi anni avevano qualcosa di imbarazzante, Suicide Squad, lo stesso batman vs superman, e pure man of steel. Salvabili wonderwoman e aquaman ma solo per essere buoni.
> 
> ...



Ma non era Moon Knight? Lui è davvero un bullo


----------



## Zanc9 (5 Aprile 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma non era Moon Knight? Lui è davvero un bullo



Stavo correndo a correggere l'errore ma cavolo siete delle saette a scovarli ahahah


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Aprile 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Stavo correndo a correggere l'errore ma cavolo siete delle saette a scovarli ahahah



Ahahah no è che piace pure a me! Mi chiedevo solo se ti riferissi a lui o un altro che non conoscevo


----------



## Snake (5 Aprile 2019)

Preferisco la Marvel, quello che hanno fatto col filone degli avengers è incredibile ma il miglior cinecomic (anzi è pure riduttivo definirlo tale) resta il Cavaliere Oscuro di Nolan. Della Marvel il mio preferito è Capitan America Winter Soldier, villain preferito anche se ad un certo punto si redime è il Magneto di Fassbender. Eroe preferito ovviamente Batman di Nolan, a seguire il capitano e Wolverine.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Aprile 2019)

non entro sullo specifico perché avrei una vasta scelta sui film marvel 
quindi mi limito a:
DC :Trilogia di Batman Begins villain migliore: Joker 
Marvel: un infinita di film ma voto i Guardiani della Galassia 
perché hanno rilanciato ottimamente un prodotto che aveva poco risalto 
villain: Thanos e Loki 

visto i numeri.. voto Marvel

ah dimenticavo 
supereroe preferito(film)
DC: Flash Batman Wonder Woman 
Marvel: Hulk -Wolverine-Iron Man-Spider Man


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Aprile 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Stavo correndo a correggere l'errore ma cavolo siete delle saette a scovarli ahahah



voi 2 m'avete fatto venire in mente Darkseid 
questo sarebbe un villain con i contro fiocchi 
pure il divino Super Man suderebbe contro di lui 
visto che parliamo di divinità.. 

perché alla fine Darkseid=Thanos 
2 bestioni potenti e immortali

p.s. darkseid forse batte thanos x cattiveria pura


----------



## Kaw (5 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> voi 2 m'avete fatto venire in mente Darkseid
> questo sarebbe un villain con i contro fiocchi
> pure il divino Super Man suderebbe contro di lui
> visto che parliamo di divinità..
> ...


Nel progetto originario di Justice League Darkseid era presente, si sarebbe visto alla fine del film, un pò come Thanos nel primo Avengers, desideroso di affrontare il kryptoniano.
Un enorme peccato non vedere l'intero progetto di Snyder realizzato, ci siamo persi anche la versione estesa del "knightmare" di Bruce visto in BvS con Superman controllato da Darkseid...


----------



## Igniorante (5 Aprile 2019)

In generale Marvel, però con tre grossi MA:

-MA negli ultimi anni la Marvel ha un po' deluso, sempre la solita minestra, sempre il solito humor per ragazzini, sempre la solita "figaggine" dei personaggi...alla fine i film son sempre carini, anche quelli che restano meno impressi, ma gli ultimi veramente fatti bene risalgono a I Guardiani Della Galassia e Captain America The Winter Soldier
-MA la DC ha atmosfere più cupe, potenziali trame più mature da sviluppare, e quindi più interessanti e non le solite menate per bambini
-MA della DC è il film supereroistico più riuscito di sempre, ovvero "Il Cavaliere Oscuro", che imho trascende proprio il genere ed è inarrivabile


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Aprile 2019)

Basta che non sia il MA su I Guardiani della Galassia 
ci sono state lamentele x il troppo humor 
ma hanno sbagliato bersaglio 
nei loro fumetti humor scorre a fiumi 

mentre x gli altri amplificare x il film nn fa male 
detto questo... in alcuni humor e auto ironia c'è comunque 
uno su tutti spider man

e Capitan America quello + modificato


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2019)

non so se c'entra, ma a me piacciono i primi 4 batman, quelli degli anni 90...


----------



## ibracadabra9 (6 Aprile 2019)

Al cinema sta’ facendo un gran lavoro la Marvel.
Anche se la DC abbandonando l’idea di un universo condiviso che non sanno gestire e facendo film più standalone come Aquaman e Shazam si sta’ risollevando.

Comunque personaggi come Batman e il Joker la Marvel se li sogna.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma scusate la Joker non era Jared Leto ? Che è sta roba che è uscita ? Un altro joker della DC ?


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ormai è uno scontro quasi culturale..Marvel da una parte, DC dall'altra
> 
> Voi chi preferite (qui parlo per i film, non i fumetti)?
> Vostro film di super eroi preferito?
> ...



Quello che mi è piaciuto di più di tutti è Watchmen aggiungo anche i film di Shyamalan, anzi Glass mi è piaciuto un sacco. Suicide Squad è quello più pazzo.

Tra i peggiori direi Justice League una roba orribile, direi anche Bataman v Superman e Ragnarok


----------

